

Deleted twitter names - fairy

Is it possible to register deleted twitter names again? I found one I'd really like to use but it seems that it's still taken altough the URL for it doesn't exist.
======
Groxx
Answer is most completely stated here:
<http://help.twitter.com/forums/10713/entries/15348>

under _Your user name or email address is associated with a deleted account_

The long and the short of it: they'll delete deleted accounts after 6 months,
or immediately if the owner explicitly asks them to, at which point they're
freed up. They _do not_ speed up this process though, so don't bother asking
if you don't own the one you want access to.

